# WIN 7 ISO - Sind auf der MS Version alle aktuellen Updates?



## reddragon90 (24. Dezember 2015)

Hiho,

möchte mein System neu aufsetzen und eine ISO mit allen aktuellen Updates brennen, sodass das ganze Prozedere schneller von statten geht.

Habe diese Version auf microsoft.de gefunden. Da steht leider nicht bei, ob die aktuellen Updates schon dabei sind. Ich nehmen an, dass sie es sind, möchte mich jedoch nicht darauf verlassen. Weiß das jemand genauer, oder kann sagen, wo ich eine aktuelle Version herunterladen kann?


----------



## SpiceLab (25. Dezember 2015)

Microsoft hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Bevor Sie beginnen*
> Stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie über Folgendes verfügen:
> 
> ...
> Ein leeres USB-Laufwerk oder eine leere DVD (und einen DVD-Brenner) mit mindestens 4 GB Speicherplatz (wenn Sie Medien erstellen möchten).


4 GB sprechen nicht dafür, dass alle bisherigen Updates darin enthalten sind.

So müßte ja die ISO-Datei nach jedem weiteren veröffentlichten Update aktualisiert worden sein, wovon ich nicht ausgehe.


----------



## sheel (25. Dezember 2015)

Nein, die Images sind nicht am neuesten Stand.
Beim Erscheinen von Servicepacks erneuert MS die Images üblicherweise, aber nicht für jedes Update.

Für einen einzelnen Computer loht sich es nicht wirklich, aber wenn man viele hat,
könnte man sich die Updates mit WSUS als alleinstehende Dateien herunterladen
und mit 7lite ins Image einbinden.

(Die Updates machen eine Installation bzw. auch das ISO nicht zwangsmäßig viel größer,
der zusätzliche Speicherbedarf beim Updaten kommt eher daher, dass bei bestehenden
Systemen die alten Versionen der ersetzten Dateien auch aufbehalten werden)


----------



## SpiceLab (25. Dezember 2015)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> (Die Updates machen eine Installation bzw. auch das ISO nicht zwangsmäßig viel größer ...)


Hm, bist Du Dir da sicher?

Manches mal umfasste ein Update-Paket 100 MB und mehr.


----------



## sheel (25. Dezember 2015)

Ja, aber das sind (meistens) Dateien, die andere schon vorhandene Dateien ersetzen sollen.
Dass dann wirklich >100MB mehr gebraucht werden liegt eben daran, dass die alten
Dateien auch noch behalten werden, in einem anderen Ordner (wo man sie auch
manuell löschen kann, wenn man das Update nicht wieder rückgängig machen will)

nlite/7lite machts gleich ohne Rückstände.


----------



## SpiceLab (25. Dezember 2015)

Okay, alles klar


----------



## reddragon90 (25. Dezember 2015)

Was wäre jetzt Sinnvoll. Als ich damals mein Win 7 aufgesetzt habe, hat das wirklich lange gedauert. Dann habe ich es mit so einer WinFuture Update Packet versucht, aber trotzdem, waren noch nicht alle Updates drauf. Kennt jemand etwas zuverlässigeres? Möchte ungern ständige Neustarts etc vermeiden.


----------



## sheel (26. Dezember 2015)

reddragon90 hat gesagt.:


> Dann habe ich es mit so einer WinFuture Update Packet versucht


Alles neu installieren, jetzt. Updates aus externen Quellen ist das Schlechteste, was man machen kann.


reddragon90 hat gesagt.:


> Kennt jemand etwas zuverlässigeres?


Wie gesagt, WSUS+rt7lite. Schneller wirds dadurch halt nicht, bei nur einem Computer.


reddragon90 hat gesagt.:


> Möchte ungern ständige Neustarts etc vermeiden.


Linux


----------

